# New blank



## MikeinSC (Sep 27, 2015)

I made a post a few days ago featuring one of the new blanks I've come up with. It was asked that I show the blank all shined up but I don't see that thread anywhere. 

The pen already has a new home (given to a coworker that seemed to really like it) and is a hit with the ladies that have seen it. 

My opal inspired blank on a Sierra.

I'll have to keep the next one long enough for a better picture.


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 27, 2015)

They're pretty!


Are you planning to sell them, or keep them to use?


Oh, and you missed it in the Casting and Stabilization forum ....

New Pen Blank


----------



## jsolie (Sep 27, 2015)

Very nice blank!  I hope the pen's recipient enjoys it.


----------



## MikeinSC (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks Skie. I guess I am getting old and forgot it was in the sub forum. 

I will make as many as someone wants to buy. Just let me know. I've got an order of fresh resin on the way. 


Jsolie, 
She seemed to be pretty happy with it and made sure to let me know when will keep it safely.


----------

